# image.canon has been down for more than 72 hours, and no one knows why



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 2, 2020)

> **update** Canon issues a statement at image.canon
> I have been reminded a couple of times that the image.canon service that launched recently has been down for more than 72 hours now.
> The more annoying part is that there has been no explanation from Canon has to why the service is down or when it may come back.
> image.canon
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2020)

I wonder if this is why I can’t get my R5 to connect to cloud services. I very much look forward to using this when they have it sorted. Would be the biggest workflow improvement for me in many years.


----------



## ericjon23 (Aug 2, 2020)

RIP canon


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 2, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I wonder if this is why I can’t get my R5 to connect to cloud services. I very much look forward to using this when they have it sorted. Would be the biggest workflow improvement for me in many years.


That would be it. Canon has periodically had issues with their cloud services. I've given up on it.

They are probably updating it for R5 / R6 connectivity.


----------



## Joules (Aug 2, 2020)

I think the issue is clear: The server overheated


----------



## RunAndGun (Aug 2, 2020)

This is why cloud services should only be considered as a 2nd or 3rd line “defense”. Always have a physical back-up of everything and important stuff on immediately accessible local storage.

This is a great reminder, though. I should run a Time Machine back-up on my laptop today and need to BU the pictures on my iPhone, as well.


----------



## RunAndGun (Aug 2, 2020)

Joules said:


> I think the issue is clear: The server overheated



Now that’s funny, I don’t care who you are...


----------



## Baron_Karza (Aug 2, 2020)

Joules said:


> I think the issue is clear: The server overheated



You beat me to it! LOL!

But if we all stop trying to access it for 10 minutes, it'll be back up for 3 more minutes.


----------



## TomR (Aug 2, 2020)

at least its free


----------



## twoheadedboy (Aug 2, 2020)

RunAndGun said:


> This is why cloud services should only be considered as a 2nd or 3rd line “defense”. Always have a physical back-up of everything and important stuff on immediately accessible local storage.
> 
> This is a great reminder, though. I should run a Time Machine back-up on my laptop today and need to BU the pictures on my iPhone, as well.



Speaking as a cloud software consultant, cloud can be as reliable or more than local - look at AWS, Salesforce, Apple's services... Google search is effectively "cloud". That said, if Canon is trying to build its own infrastructure for this instead of buying IaaS, that would be dumb IMO.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> That would be it. Canon has periodically had issues with their cloud services. I've given up on it.
> 
> They are probably updating it for R5 / R6 connectivity.



Yeah, there are a few companies that keep dabbling in cloud things, and then pull the plug every 18 months; Canon being one of them. I hold out hope that this one is different simply because the functionality outlined is actually useful. This isn't a cloud storage solution, but rather a transfer service, really. Best functional design I've seen yet. 

My best case scenario is that they offer a paid version of this. Free things tend to have a short half-life. And that they host it on something like Azure or AWS, so the infrastructure is managed by someone who knows what they're doing. 

I'm looking forward to someone doing a comprehensive guide to the (many) ways you can hook up the modern Canon cameras - in particular the R5 - to web/ftp/cloud/devices, etc. With step-by-step instructions. The Canon manuals are crap for this. If anyone knows of a site that's done that, I'd be very grateful. I have the WFT-R10A grip, and would like to test out the various ways of connecting it, as I don't have a dedicated IT department to do this for me.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 2, 2020)

Damn, even the Canon website is overheating.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 2, 2020)

Yup, according to satellite images, there isn't a cloud over Japan.


----------



## Treyarnon (Aug 2, 2020)

About a week or so ago, Garmin's on-line service was shut down while they were hit by a ransom ware attack. 
Could the same have happened to Canon?


----------



## RunAndGun (Aug 2, 2020)

twoheadedboy said:


> Speaking as a cloud software consultant, cloud can be as reliable or more than local - look at AWS, Salesforce, Apple's services... Google search is effectively "cloud". That said, if Canon is trying to build its own infrastructure for this instead of buying IaaS, that would be dumb IMO.



I wasn't necessarily meaning just the reliability of the cloud servers/hardware, but also being able to access "the cloud". Internet and cell service outages/blackouts do happen and not everywhere in the country/world is covered.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying "you kids get off my lawn", but no tech is 100% reliable 100% of the time and you need to have a plan B and plan C and I don't trust the cloud for 100%/100% access to certain things. That's why ALL of my music and ALL of my pictures reside locally on my iPhone, instead of the cloud.


----------



## mppix (Aug 3, 2020)

RunAndGun said:


> I wasn't necessarily meaning just the reliability of the cloud servers/hardware, but also being able to access "the cloud". Internet and cell service outages/blackouts do happen and not everywhere in the country/world is covered.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying "you kids get off my lawn", but no tech is 100% reliable 100% of the time and you need to have a plan B and plan C and I don't trust the cloud for 100%/100% access to certain things. That's why ALL of my music and ALL of my pictures reside locally on my iPhone, instead of the cloud.



From a data security perspective this is 100% wrong. It is near impossible to loose data with big name cloud providers, except for user error and even then they can restore it. This is why coorporations do off-premises cloud backups.
By comparison, it is much more likely that you loose your phone while your computer hard drive fries at the same time.
Of course, you may not always have access to the cloud, but backups can usually be performed opportunistically and don't need to happen instantaneously.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 3, 2020)

mppix said:


> From a data security perspective this is 100% wrong. It is near impossible to loose data with big name cloud providers, except for user error and even then they can restore it. This is why coorporations do off-premises cloud backups.
> By comparison, it is much more likely that you loose your phone while your computer hard drive fries at the same time.
> Of course, you may not always have access to the cloud, but backups can usually be performed opportunistically and don't need to happen instantaneously.



Another reason some cannot use the cloud is severe data limitation. In my case a cap on the amount of data per month, after which it gets slammed down to 2G speeds.

If I wanted to back up everything I owned to the cloud, it would require ten years, and I'd be doing no other internet.


----------



## RunAndGun (Aug 3, 2020)

mppix said:


> From a data security perspective this is 100% wrong. It is near impossible to loose data with big name cloud providers, except for user error and even then they can restore it. This is why coorporations do off-premises cloud backups.
> By comparison, it is much more likely that you loose your phone while your computer hard drive fries at the same time.
> Of course, you may not always have access to the cloud, but backups can usually be performed opportunistically and don't need to happen instantaneously.



I don't think you understood what I was saying. I wasn't talking about in the sense of losing data, I was talking about not being able to access it.


----------



## twoheadedboy (Aug 3, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Another reason some cannot use the cloud is severe data limitation. In my case a cap on the amount of data per month, after which it gets slammed down to 2G speeds.
> 
> If I wanted to back up everything I owned to the cloud, it would require ten years, and I'd be doing no other internet.



It sounds like you're talking about using your phone as the conduit to a backup server. I would hope, when talking about high-res photo and video, you'd have a cable or fiber internet connection. Personally my workflow involves transferring from camera to laptop (via card reader), laptop to NAS (via WiFi), NAS to cloud, and how far down the chain a particular file makes it depends on how permanent I intend for it to be.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 3, 2020)

twoheadedboy said:


> It sounds like you're talking about using your phone as the conduit to a backup server. I would hope, when talking about high-res photo and video, you'd have a cable or fiber internet connection. Personally my workflow involves transferring from camera to laptop (via card reader), laptop to NAS (via WiFi), NAS to cloud, and how far down the chain a particular file makes it depends on how permanent I intend for it to be.



Well, I don't. And there's no prospect of such where I live.

I DO have a NAS, but it's under my control and certainly isn't a "cloud." I do back it up, by storing copies of it at other physical locations.


----------



## pheller (Aug 3, 2020)

There is an update on the image.canon site now...



> *Important Notice*
> Thank you for using image.canon.
> On the 30th of July, we identified an issue within the 10GB long term storage on image.canon. Some of the original photo and video data files have been lost. We have confirmed that the still image thumbnails of the affected files have not been affected.
> In order to conduct further review, we have temporarily suspended both the mobile app and web browser service of image.canon.
> ...


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 3, 2020)

RunAndGun said:


> I wasn't necessarily meaning just the reliability of the cloud servers/hardware, but also being able to access "the cloud". Internet and cell service outages/blackouts do happen and not everywhere in the country/world is covered.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying "you kids get off my lawn", but no tech is 100% reliable 100% of the time and you need to have a plan B and plan C and I don't trust the cloud for 100%/100% access to certain things. That's why ALL of my music and ALL of my pictures reside locally on my iPhone, instead of the cloud.



FWIW, with your iPhone you can have your pictures on the cloud and set the phone to 'download originals'. The downside is that AFAICT pictures won't be included in backups anymore.

What I currently do:

RAW and TIFFs on an external SSD with an LR catalog
RAW, TIFFs and LR catalog backed up to a local NAS with RAID6
JPEGs exported to flickr and marked as private
JPEGs exported to iCloud, iPhoto Library on a different external SSD with 'download originals' enabled
I still need a good off-site solution for the originals, I'm leaning towards backblaze/tarsnap/etc and/or an extra NAS at my parents house.


----------



## twoheadedboy (Aug 3, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Well, I don't. And there's no prospect of such where I live.
> 
> I DO have a NAS, but it's under my control and certainly isn't a "cloud." I do back it up, by storing copies of it at other physical locations.



Not to be blunt, but if the internet is important to your job or workflow and you're living somewhere that you can't get better than cellular, you're living in the wrong place. So discussing the pros and cons of cloud storage in such terms is irrelevant because 1) it represents a small minority (people with money for expensive audio-visual equipment but no access to high-speed internet) and 2) the fix is on the client end, not the provider end. I live somewhere that has great internet access, but as a result I would need to drive or fly 1,000 miles or more to get to a place unspoiled by light pollution for astrophotography. Every situation has trade-offs.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 3, 2020)

twoheadedboy said:


> Not to be blunt, but if the internet is important to your job or workflow and you're living somewhere that you can't get better than cellular, you're living in the wrong place. So discussing the pros and cons of cloud storage in such terms is irrelevant because 1) it represents a small minority (people with money for expensive audio-visual equipment but no access to high-speed internet) and 2) the fix is on the client end, not the provider end. I live somewhere that has great internet access, but as a result I would need to drive or fly 1,000 miles or more to get to a place unspoiled by light pollution for astrophotography. Every situation has trade-offs.



Well, it's my personal stuff, and it's a price I pay.

Whether you choose to dismiss people like me or not, not everyone lives in internet nirvana, and the cloud won't be for them.


----------

